# Repair Manuals



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Anyone know where to get free online repair manuals? 

Ask.com is a bit of a scam trying to takeover my homepage. The rest of the entries are online purchasing sites. 

I need to find the starter assembly under the hood for a 2000 Isuzu Rodeo LS V6 4WD.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Let me know if this helps.

https://mega.nz/#!6QEkyBAY!OHgvdn6UMzCmj3Jw1meJN3HpPh1BUmLbnH76vYwx99M
http://daemon4x4.org/portal/downloads.php?dcid=5&p=3

I found these links on this site:
http://forum.planetisuzoo.com/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=62445

The Mega link is the 1999-2002 Manual in a pdf.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Parts manuals are usually easier to find and show more detail.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Marcus said:


> ..Let me know if this helps.
> 
> The Mega link is the 1999-2002 Manual in a pdf...


I downloaded the same video. Blurry and too dark to see, shaky camera and he doesn't take you from the outside to under the hood, just goes straight to the starter.

I still don't know were it is located. I have two exhaust manifolds and two exhaust pipes going into the catalytic converter.

Thanks anyway, your effort is much appreciated.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

VoorTrekker said:


> I still don't know were it is located. I have two exhaust manifolds and two exhaust pipes going into the catalytic converter.
> 
> Thanks anyway, your effort is much appreciated.


It said (in the video or another one that came up???) that the starter is on the drivers side.


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

workshop-manuals.com free, but lots of things to click asking for donation or to share on social media. They don't have every year/engine size, but I have always been able to find something close enough to work for me.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you, Marcus.


----------

